# Recessed ceiling speakers, energy efficiency



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

When I am looking to have music playing throughout the house (small house) and also wanting to make sure that I can stay at a fairly low price (Thinking POLK MC80's) should I consider buying some 'caps' for the speakers to prevent any conditioned air from leaking out through the speaker? Or are these speakers in general considered air tight once installed in the hole?

Edit: Basically just looking for confirmation that speakers mounted - as in...an 8" hole is cut in the ceiling's air barrier (i.e. Drywall) - are not compromising the energy efficiency by much.


----------



## Muller21QQQ (Mar 1, 2020)

pay attention to the electricity consumption as powerful speakers may take a lot of electricity and you will be shocked of the bill for electricity


----------



## BadFollow (Mar 16, 2020)

Frankly speaking, it will depend on the electricity and on the consumption, but not as much as it will depend on the stability of work on your supplier. My old supplier burned my amplifier because of the power surges caused by the unstable work of the power station. It was their fault and I could not even have my compensation. The burned amplifier was an old fashion Pioneer, very good one. From that moment I understood I have to change my supplier or it will burn the rest. I found the usave.co.uk service on the internet. It seemed to me to be a good service as the feedback was really good, but more important was the easiness of that service. I had to introduce my postal code and to choose the available supplier in my area. The rest was made by them, very easy. So I advise you to take care about your supplier, this is very important


----------



## zinaferrell (Nov 18, 2020)

thanks, and thing helps


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

With in-wall speakers, they're there, you can't position them to get the best sound but with floorstanding speakers, you get more flexibility, better sound due to the larger cabinet, drivers, etc. but at the expense of floor space. Floorstanders would probably cost more but, you sorta have to look at both and decide which one suits your needs best Kodi nox .


----------

